# Kevin Rudd to filter internets



## Anonymous (Aug 31, 2009)

Filtering will be mandatory in all homes and schools across the country.
Encyclopediadramatica.com is already on the AMCA's blacklist. NOT EVEN f*****g CHINA HAVE BLACKLISTED ED!!!! F you, Rudd.
The clean feed will censor material that is "harmful and inappropriate" for children.
The filter will require a massive expansion of the ACMA's blacklist of prohibited content.
The Government wants to use dynamic filters of questionable accuracy that slow the internet down by an average of 30%.
The filtering will target legal as well as illegal material.
$44m has been budgeted for the implementation of this scheme so far.
The clean-feed for children will be opt-out, but a second filter will be mandatory for all Internet users.
A live pilot deployment is going ahead in the near future.
What we don't know is just as important.
What age level is the country's Internet to be made appropriate for? 15? 10? 5 years old?
Who decides what material is "appropriate" for Australians to see?
The word APPROPRIATE HAS NOT EVEN BEEN DEFINED!!!!!!
How are lists of "illegal" material compiled?
Who will maintain the blacklist of prohibited sites?
How can sites mistakenly added to the list be removed?


This cannot happen.

will also block hundreds of legitimate sites and slow their internet down by 75%. Their Minister of Interwebz Stuff is a prime ****** who wants to block Steam, eBay and over 9000 other websites because he's a stupid overbearing Catholic.

Information is free, and the Australian government needs to be taught this lesson.

This goes against everything the western world stands for!

This has been kept as secret as they possibly could so no one could stand against it!
The message must be spread, the people should not fear their government! The government should FEAR its PEOPLE!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well keep spreading the good word, be better with links though.

But what more can we expect of a government led by a politician who has only ever been a bureaucrat in life.

I didn't vote for him as he is as slimey as they come, even more so than Keating and more conniving and how the media allow themselves to be so manipulated, I'm buggered if I know, but there's a lot of lefties amongst the media who would rather play ignorant than paint a true picture that would have Krudd out on his ear next election.

And if you want examples of cunningness, getting the womens vote.
. Maxine McKugh up against Howard.
. GG a woman.
. Now they're about to put former head of the AMA, another woman up against Turnbull.
And pandering to them every chance he can get.

And then his so called stimulus to the economy - spend, spend like you've never spent before whether it's warranted or not just so he can attempt staying in another term rather than have economic truth hitting home now and a whoppa of an interest bill that'll be a lead weight hanging on budgets and people for years and years.

I hope we get to see some truth and responsible media reports before too long.


----------

